# What makes a good arca-swiss tripod clamp



## CapturingLight (Nov 2, 2015)

I am thinking of buying a arca-swiss compatible clamp to mount onto my Manfrotto head that uses the rc2 plates. I realize buying a new head would likely be the preferable choice but I am not a professional and am looking to save a bit here. This will bring me into the arca-swiss world which seems to be the standard and allow me to get a nice L plate. I notice there are different types of arca-swiss compatible clamps: short screw knobs, long screw knobs, leavers, both, not to mention levels and graduations and sizes/shapes. What would you be looking for?


----------



## Pancho (Nov 2, 2015)

I changed the plate of my Gitzo tripod and head (traveler series) with this plate compatible Arca-Swiss: Gitzo GS3760D (http://www.gitzo.com/product/0/GS3760D/_/Quick_Release_Adapter_Series_3_Magnesium_D_Profile)
There are 3 screws to unmount the existing plate and place this one.
I don't know if Manfroto have the same way to fix the plate but it's quite a low cost solution to go to Arca-Swiss.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2015)

First, is the clamp replaceable? It is on some Manfrotto heads, not on others. 

For a tripod clamp, I prefer a lever over a screw knob for faster loading/unloading. Full gradations aren't really needed, but a center mark is very useful (better body/L-plates will also have one). If your camera has an electronic level, that will be more accurate than the bubble level on the clamp, so for me a level on the clamp is dispensable. 

The other important consideration is getting a clamp with a threaded socket that matches the stud (diameter and thread pitch) on the head.


----------



## CapturingLight (Nov 2, 2015)

Unfortunately the clamp is not replaceable on my head. My plan is to attach the arca clamp to the rc2 plate. It will not be an elegant solution but I think it should work ok.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2015)

Kirk makes an adapter. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/824971-REG/Kirk_SQRC_3157_SQRC_3157_Quick_Release_Clamp_for.html


----------



## CapturingLight (Nov 2, 2015)

Neuro,
It is nice to see someone makes a full solution. I was originally looking for something of the sort, now that I have seen the other options and heard your comments about leaver releases the Kirk one does not seem to be the most economical or even the best. I am leaning towards something like the following:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/844932-REG/Sunwayfoto_DLC_50_DLC_42_Duo_Lever_Clamp.html
It should attached easily enough to the rc2 plate I already have. 

I really appreciate yours and others thoughts on this matter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2015)

My main concern would be twisting between the RC2 plate and the clamp during use. Maybe Loctite?

No experience with Sunwayfoto products.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Nov 3, 2015)

Neuro makes a good point, especially in portrait orientation, the torque on the plate may tend to unscrew it. I have one RC-2 plate that has provision for an anti-rotation pin - actually just a threaded hole for a screw to go through and press against whatever is installed onto the plate. Using that would keep the adapter from rotating once installed.

The Kirk unit looks to be well engineered and made (typical of Kirk), but for the cost you might also consider a used head with AS clamp. B&H lists a few options in the same price range as the Kirk adapter. Of course, using an adapter allows you to pick either RC-2 or AS with quick change rather than full head replacement. Just remember, the more parts and pieces between the camera and the ground the less stable it tends to be.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Kirk makes an adapter.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/824971-REG/Kirk_SQRC_3157_SQRC_3157_Quick_Release_Clamp_for.html



Yes, I use the Kirk 2 inch clamp with my RC2 plate. Its not pretty, but it works. I have a Manfrotto pistol grip head that is bolted to my light table. It was a easy solution for me.

I also have a Kirk 1 inch clamp that Neuro tipped me off to that I use on my Black Rapid Strap.


----------



## risc32 (Nov 3, 2015)

I also use a Kirk 1inch clamp on my shoulder strap, and it was also due to neuro's recommendation.


----------



## CapturingLight (Nov 3, 2015)

I took another look at the Kirk r2c->AS clamp on B+H and the comments are not positive both comments suggest that the rc2 part is sized wrong and does not clamp securely. 

Mt Spokane have you had any problems with rotation with your setup? I can appreciate the rotation concern. My rc2 plate does have a rubber layer on top that should grip the new clamp. If it does not I am sure I could figure out a way to add a pin of some sort into the mix.

Thanks old-pr-pix for the reference to the used section of B+H I had never noticed that before. I watch the local kijiji board for deals. I have avoided e-bay as being in Canada dealing with the border can be a pain. I would likely be comfortable dealing with the B+H used site though. Certainly adds a little temptation to the new head route.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Nov 3, 2015)

I have no way of knowing for sure, but I suspect not all RC-2 plates and clamps are the same. The one I have is actually for a Bogen head (i.e. before Manfrotto bought out Bogen). I have reason to believe that Manfrotto changed the design slightly (see below). I know for sure that not all AS plates are the same size -- width at the tapered edge varies from about 32 mm on up. AS refers to a style and specific taper angles, but size is not fully standardized. 

I have tried the Custom SLR *M-Plate Mini * which is a plate that is advertised to fit both the RC-2 style heads and the AS style. It works o.k. with my Bogen head in place of the RC-2, but will not clamp tight on my MeFoto head that uses Arca-Swiss style clamp. The MeFoto expects a 40 mm wide AS plate while the M-Plate Mini is only 38 mm wide which is just below the range of adjustment for the MeFoto head. I also have a Custom SLR *M-Plate Pro * with the add-on hand-strap lug. It too is supposed to fit both RC-2 and AS heads. In my case it does fit AS on the MeFoto just fine, but will not fit my Bogen RC-2 due to interference with the frame of the plate. Well made products and they don't claim they fit "all" RC-2 or AS. Many emails back and forth with them trying to resolve. Now I just use the *M-Plate Pro * as an alternative to Neuro's Kirk 1" plate solution. I wound up getting a extra *M-Plate Mini * send to me for free while Custom SLR tried to sort out whether it was a one-off manufacturing error or design issues.


----------



## stormypetrel (Nov 3, 2015)

Any Arca style clamp will do. The Manfrotto plate should have a small set screw you can use to keep it from twisting on you or least they used to. Take out this set screw, center up your clamp on the plate, mark the hole and drill the bottom of the clamp so the screw will keep it on there securely. All my Bogen/Manfrotto stuff is old, so maybe they've changed it, but that's how I dealt with it over a decade ago.


----------



## Halfrack (Nov 5, 2015)

Sunwayfoto is a mixed bag at best - I have one of their indexing rotors, and let's just say it's not what I'd buy had I played with one.


----------



## RGF (Nov 7, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> First, is the clamp replaceable? It is on some Manfrotto heads, not on others.
> 
> For a tripod clamp, I prefer a lever over a screw knob for faster loading/unloading. Full gradations aren't really needed, but a center mark is very useful (better body/L-plates will also have one). If your camera has an electronic level, that will be more accurate than the bubble level on the clamp, so for me a level on the clamp is dispensable.
> 
> The other important consideration is getting a clamp with a threaded socket that matches the stud (diameter and thread pitch) on the head.



definitely replaceable. I had a tripod tip over and bent the lever so it was very hard to close.


----------

